# Grapevine spraying schedule



## Larryh86GT (May 6, 2015)

For my 5 backyard vines (2 Marquis and 3 Reliance) I have been spraying the
vines with Captan and liquid copper fungicide. But I have been stopping
when the vines start blooming. What is a proper schedule for spraying with
these 2 fungicides for the growing season?

Larry


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2015)

Why would you stop when they bloom? That is one of the most critical times to spray. Grapes don't put out a lot of pollen so don't attract bees at bloom time (although one will fly around from time to time). It also needs to continue past then. An exact spray schedule for 5 vines is hard to do. The big thing is to keep the vines sprayed during times of need.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 7, 2015)

I guess I need a basic 101 course here - 

1. How often to spray with the Captan? Do I stop spraying with it when the actual flower is on the vine and then when the grape starts forming continue to spray? When should I stop spraying the vines? 

2. Same question for the liquid copper fungicide.

3. Do I alternate the 2 fungicides? Can I spray with the Captain one day and then spray with the liquid copper the next day. Can I mix the 2 together in a sprayer to use?

Larry


----------



## jamesjr (May 14, 2015)

I am very curious as well I dont even kno what to buy as in spray for my small amount of vines

Muscadine 
Central Florida


----------



## JDC (May 15, 2015)

Larryh86GT said:


> I guess I need a basic 101 course here -
> 
> 1. How often to spray with the Captan? Do I stop spraying with it when the actual flower is on the vine and then when the grape starts forming continue to spray? When should I stop spraying the vines?
> 
> ...



GRAPE: (Downy mildew, Black Rot )- Use 2 level
tablespoons per gal. of water. Spray gallon per 100 sq. ft.
Apply just before bloom, Just after bloom and 7 to 10
days after bloom. Make an additional application 2 to 3
weeks later for downy mildew. (Dead Arm) (Current
Season Infections) (Northeastern states)-Use 2 level
tablespoons per gallon of water. Spray 1/2 gallon per
100 sq. ft. Apply when shoots are 1 to 2 inches long.
Repeat application when shoots are 4 to 6 inches long.


----------

